# Should I buy this locally made smoker?



## clubmanager (Jan 20, 2021)

Ive posted this elsewhere on the site as well so as to get some quick feedback so please excuse the dupe.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/312912503483668/


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 20, 2021)

Being a Hog fan I think its cool. But i'll let others weigh in on worth.
Jim


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 20, 2021)

Looks pretty cool and for $400 it probably beats any store bought model and stainless steel even better.


----------



## clubmanager (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks y’all. Exactly my thoughts as well. I really was torn between stick and pellet but will look to getting this one. Already contacted seller and will advise. Yes, the Hog on top was like a cherry on a sundae ;)


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2021)

I say go for it. Seems like a good price and with most things I'd bet it's negotiable. Don't worry about that hog emblem you should be able to knock that off pretty easy and replace it with a mississippi state bulldog


----------



## clubmanager (Jan 20, 2021)

Ouch! Sick burn....get it?


----------



## clubmanager (Jan 20, 2021)

Going to look at in soon. In terms of it possibly not being a good smoker, what should I look for? I don’t need another grill


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 20, 2021)

Heck - worst case scenario is you buy it - don't like it - and sell it for $500 on FB marketplace when and if the Hogs ever start winning at football again...although they started to look better this past season.

Signed - Mizzou fan (who has a son that went to Arkansas and stayed there.  Very nice area!)


----------



## clubmanager (Jan 20, 2021)

Can’t say you’re wrong. Is there anything glaring I might look for to make it a ‘bad’ smoker? Not sure $100 is worth the headache and that I’d prefer to miss altogether.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2021)

From the pictures I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be a good little smoker. Looks in excellent condition


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 20, 2021)

uncle eddie
 Us Hog fans are like Cubs fans. Eventually it'll be our year. LOL!
Jim


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 20, 2021)

My biggest concerns would be air leaks that would hamper fire control... Look at all door closures to make sure there are no gaps/air leaks ..  mainly firebox door ...


----------



## clubmanager (Jan 20, 2021)

Looked at it and can’t imagine a better smoker. It’s built like a brick....well, you know. Heck, the grilling surface plate itself must weigh 40lbs. Everything is tight, solid welds, etc. I paid them a little to deliver so once I get it, will post some pics. There are two questions I’ll have (nothing concerning) about it but pics will help explain. Was planning on a pellet smoker for ease of use but gonna go all-in now!


----------



## clubmanager (Jan 20, 2021)

Once I clean the inside part of the lid, should I paint it and if so, with what? Also, how is the rack used? It’s swivels with the lid....I’m assuming  just about anything I don’t want getting direct flame should I use it as a grill. When used as a smoker, a rack of ribs I guess?
Ive. He led it over and seams are tight on the firebox, lid, etc. It is bloody heavy, had a hard time getting it to backyard and I lift pretty heavy in the gym! Side shelf comes off revealing handles and also a lever to lower/raise the charcoal rack, slide out ash tray underneath as well. Not sure what they’re called but round ports to control airflow in several places.
Anyway, really stoked to get it cleaned up and active this weekend!


----------



## clubmanager (Jan 20, 2021)

Is a H.O. Trerice thermometer any good? I’m sure I’ll still use digital probes but am curious.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2021)

Don't paint it. Hit it with some fat and build a fire in the firebox and let it season for a few hours. Never heard of those therms. Use Tel Tru's in mine


----------



## clubmanager (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks. While I may not need it, I bought a replacement thermometer like yours. Besides, Aaron Franklin digs them! Does anyone know what that rack in the lid is for? Just another place for indirect heat/smoking I’m assuming?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 21, 2021)

Looks like a small top rack to me. It stays level as you open the lid right?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 21, 2021)

Top rack is to put the ABT's on that you wanna make... LOL...  And if you were to compare temps (probe on each grate) between the two... the top one will be a few degrees hotter  ..  I would think

Just stick with SMF and we'll get ya going in no time ...


----------



## clubmanager (Jan 21, 2021)

Cheers.....

uh, what’s a ABT? Toldja I’m new ;)


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 21, 2021)

Atomic buffalo turds....... essentially bacon wrapped and cheese stuffed jalapenos. Stuffing ideas are basically endless
	

		
			
		

		
	







The abt's are obviously bottom right in my pic


----------



## clubmanager (Jan 22, 2021)

Awesome. The first time I was introduced to these was at deer camp. I must’ve eaten 30 of them. Nothing major to report the next day thank god ;)


----------



## Fubar (Jan 22, 2021)

Atomic Buffalo Turd;  Stuffed jalapeño pepper usually rapped in bacon.


----------



## Fubar (Jan 22, 2021)

You guys are fast!


----------

